# Peterborough and District Herpetological & Exotics Society



## LisaAnn (Oct 5, 2014)

Hi guys,

I would like to introduce Peterborough & District Herpetological and Exotics Society (PDHES). It is a new group that has been set up by local enthusiasts, for local people and will be run by a committee of local people. The society's aim is to share and give advice, to novices and experienced keepers of reptiles and other exotic animals.

The first meeting will be in November :cheers: 

Website Facebook Page Facebook group


----------

